# Owners of Malts that hardly matt, can you post the following..



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I can never visually tell since there are different types of silk coat, but I'd still like to see your comparison photos. Can you post pictures of your pups at four months, somewhere between one, and adult. I know about the cool to touch thing but one minute it feels cool one minute it doesn't. Does you malt, matt with clothing on? Did your dogs hair change as it aged? Thanks.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

You must look into the shampoo, conditioner and spray for her coat. Dominic used to mat a lot and since I'm using the CC Spectrum 10 Shampoo and Conditioner with Ice on Ice spray or Crown Royale Ultimate Detangling Spray (which I don't like the smell but it works wonderful) his hair stay clean longer and mat free. You also must try the dilution ratio that works for her coat and no matter what you do some coats just mat, weekly baths must help in that case and dressing them up can be a challenge. 

I have hundreds of pictures of them on Instagram if you like to check. http://instagram.com/dominicandbenjamin

*Benjamin after bath*










*Dominic 15 days after bath*


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

How long does his hair stay like that? I follow you on IG. Lol.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

My dog's is definitely a cottony coat that matts VERY easily. I agree that the weekly baths, or even twice weekly, help greatly. Plus she looks so much better right after being bathed. My dog is now thirteen months and her matting tendency has been this way all along, so I guess this is going to be it for her for life.

I keep her body trimmed to a little under an inch. Around Christmas I let it grow a bit longer and it was horrible having to contend with all the matting. I would comb/brush her 15 min. 2x day--and there would be many little seed knots forming. If I put one of her shirts/sweaters on her it would get much worse. I use Madden brushes and the CC metal combs, so not much more I can do on that end--though I do plan on getting one of the CC wood pin brushes. Her ears and tail do not matt like her torso and legs did, so having them a bit longer is not an issue. (As of yet I haven't tried letting her hair grow for a top knot because I was always afraid of a choking hazard with the band/bow, etc. She tried to eat EVERYTHING little that falls her way.) 

I also use the CC Spectrum 10 shampoo, conditioner and Ice on Ice spray. A couple months ago I also began to use the Kinky Kurly Knot Today (probably not spelled correctly) that was recommended on this site. It helps a lot. (I also started using it on me, and also like it a lot.)

I love the long flowing look of so many beautiful malts on this site, and though that was my intent when I got her I am happy with her short look. Plus she is free to wear shirts, sweaters etc. without the matting hassle.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

The coat changes as they get older, but they are very soft for a long time. My two are more silky than cotton- But I groom them weekly. As far as I know most long hair silk or cotton will matt with clothes on if their hair is long. Also harness and collars do the same thing when on long coat, at least mine do. This is a pic I took today- You can see Bimmer is still nice and fluffy!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

My dog starts to matt if I do not bath him every 7-10 days. So even if he does not look like he needs bathing I need to bath him or we both pay for it. I've used Precious Drop & Ice on Ice and found them great for brushing but all of sudden there were matts every day. So I do not use any sprays now. I've only had two small matts in 4 weeks. I'd post a picture but I get a domain error message. Hope to figure out what I'm doing wrong.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Bimmer is the one on the left? Which one is from Shinemore? What age would you say they changed?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

This is Dewey who has a silky coat, and he does mat very easily.



Here is Laurel who has a soft cottony coat that doesn't mat or tangle.



Even when Laurel's hair is long it doesn't mat. 
Both their coats are very soft but Dewey's is cool , and parted down the middle even at 12 weeks.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> Bimmer is the one on the left? Which one is from Shinemore? What age would you say they changed?


Bimmer is on the left and both of mine are from SusenMaltese- (Susen Kennedy, Cypres, Tx) 

I would say McCartney's coat started to change around 9 months? I kept her in long coat until just recently- I am letting it grow and learning how to cut myself... I was not happy with her cut and I really want to learn how to do it myself. Long coat is easy to trim up, now to do a puppy cut is a whole new ball game!!

I want to learn with scissors... :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Everyone has their preference of shampoo's . I use mostly the Pure Paws line because our breeder sells it and recommends it. My favorite is the silk shampoo and conditioner, but I do switch them up. I have not tried CC yet except for the shampoo you can leave in for touch ups. That works great! I have heard great reviews here on SM on CC and will try that eventually too-- but for my McCartney right now the silk is what I love most for her.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone where do you all buy your shampoos and conditioners? I normally first search on Amazon but none are prime so I will most likely find another place since I'll pay for shipping either way. Any places with free shipping past a certain amount?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0LE...qs&u=http%3a%2f%2ftrack-46.net%3fid%3d2416366

I buy my CC and Crown Royal at Cherrybrook


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> How long does his hair stay like that? I follow you on IG. Lol.


Oh cool! Send us a message so I know who are you . 

In my imagination they get a bath every week but in real life it's every two weeks now during the winter as we are not having problems with mats. 

This picture was taken on Feb, 9th and this is how Benjamin looks without being brushed since the day before (only redoing top knot) and his last bath was on Jan, 31st. And Benjamin is very playful, his favorite thing is to go under the blankets to sneak attack us.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> Thanks everyone where do you all buy your shampoos and conditioners? I normally first search on Amazon but none are prime so I will most likely find another place since I'll pay for shipping either way. Any places with free shipping past a certain amount?


I've bought at CC website before but I try to buy it when I go to a dog show as their shipping is expensive and takes over a week to get here in CA. You may try Cherry Brook to see how does the shipping difference goes. I would suggest you to get the "trial size kit" to see how it goes on her coat, they have 4 products for $10 on Chris Christensen website.

One thing I love it and got hooked up by Pam is the CC wooden brush, I have the small and regular one, it does wonders on their hair. I think feels like a massage on them (I assume as they often take a nap while being brushed) and it doesn't make sense that it works but does wonders on mats. Chris Christensen Kool Colors Wood Pin Brushes


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Chardy said:


> Bimmer is on the left and both of mine are from SusenMaltese- (Susen Kennedy, Cypres, Tx)
> 
> I would say McCartney's coat started to change around 9 months? I kept her in long coat until just recently- I am letting it grow and learning how to cut myself... I was not happy with her cut and I really want to learn how to do it myself. Long coat is easy to trim up, now to do a puppy cut is a whole new ball game!!
> 
> I want to learn with scissors... :smilie_tischkante:


I agree I'd rather have the long coat wth top knott. I got a book on the puppy cut and boy is it complicated & time consuming. With long coat just keep trimmed off floor & do feet & hair between pads.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Dominic said:


> You must look into the shampoo, conditioner and spray for her coat. Dominic used to mat a lot and since I'm using the CC Spectrum 10 Shampoo and Conditioner with Ice on Ice spray or Crown Royale Ultimate Detangling Spray (which I don't like the smell but it works wonderful) his hair stay clean longer and mat free. You also must try the dilution ratio that works for her coat and no matter what you do some coats just mat, weekly baths must help in that case and dressing them up can be a challenge.
> 
> I have hundreds of pictures of them on Instagram if you like to check. Instagram
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :wub: :wub: love the pics of these boys! I use the same regimen on Obi. Owen never mats, occasional small tangle from the harness if not put on carefully.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave and Mieka both have silky, thick hair but still very different looking coats. 

Mieka has an indestructible poofy coat but it's so silky. She's like a big powder puff. She barely mats and I could use anything on her in terms of shampoo/conditioner and get away with it. 








Gustave's coat is more prone to matting but I've looked very hard to find the right products for him and now he barely mats. We use any shampoo on h (CC Spectrum 10, Pure Paws, Crown Royale etc) but for conditioner I've found Coat handler and IOD to work best. Here's a picture of his coat. It's silky and thick, but more weighed down than Mieka's 









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

